# Maybe Maybe not. Prism likes to keep us guessing



## Watcheye (Sep 16, 2015)

Though the answer is usually no. Prism is a difficult mare to get to take. I have been trying for a couple of years now and typically she wont even go into a standing heat till August. We did get one gorgeous foal out of her in 2013 but sadly we lost that baby due to complications. We sure tried to save her though. We thought after the plasma transfusion she was going to make it but it didnt work out. We gave Prism the year off, talked to several breeders and our vet and decided to give it another go. She didnt take for a 2015 foal. This year we tried things a little differently. After a lot of sweet talking by the only stud we own of age that we havnt tried on her she was bred in May (hand bred 5 times between the 9th and the 17th). We have never bred so early before. Maybe things will work better this time.

To me she seems broader from above and a little bit fatter from the side. Perhaps she took. Ill post some pictures here and there so we can watch and debate. She does get a LOT of hair over the winter so it may be a little hard to tell. I do have pictures I took of her from her last pregnancy too for possible comparison.

I try to remain skeptical with her as shes such a tricky mare but I want to be careful and here in case she in fact is bred.

Here she is body clipped in May days before she was bred. You can see she has a slight tuck to her belly past the rib cage.







August 2015

I feel like it is a little early for behind pictures but here is one anyway. Force of habit. Also this August.











Yesterday September 2015
















They are dry lotted and I try to keep them from eating in the dirt with the platforms there which need to be swept off. I have not increased her feed. To me she seems broader from above. She could be leading us on a wild goose chase though. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Sep 16, 2015)

Fingers crossed for you


----------



## paintponylvr (Sep 16, 2015)

Cute mare, thanx for sharing her progress with us.

Let's see - she'd be about 90 days pregnant now and we have pics to compare with!


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 16, 2015)

She would be 120 days pregnant now. Ill check for pictures from her previous pregnancy. Her last foal she had was born later as she was bred in August instead of May.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 16, 2015)

Unfortunately the 120 day mark for her last pregnancy lands her in December. Like I said, she gets a really really woolly coat...


----------



##  (Sep 17, 2015)

She is going to be very fun to watch, and we all have our fingers crossed that we'll be seeing some wonderful changes in her future for you!

Thank you for the great pictures. She is a pretty girl, and we hope for a positive outcome for you and her!


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 19, 2015)

I remain very uncertain but I figured I would share a picture of the only foal she had for us.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Sep 19, 2015)

Aww look. How did it turn out?


----------



##  (Sep 20, 2015)

You mentioned you lost this little one to complications? What kind of complications did baby have?

Is she bred to the same stallion that produced that precious little one? We're so sorry this one was lost, and we'll work hard with you to get the next one safely to the ground and healthy for you.

Keep up the pictures, as we love pictures, and it's so good to have some early ones to compare to as time moves on.

Thank you for joining us here. We will all work very hard to answer any questions, and help you through this to a successful delivery of a healthy little one.

~~Diane


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 20, 2015)

The palomino filly is the foal she had back in 2013. Everything was in place except her head. The head was tucked up to the chest and I tried to get it while I waited for the vet but I couldnt quite get a good hold of the little chin. Its hard to tell whats what in there. The vet was able to pull her out but then Prism didnt have enough milk right away. The vet had already left on another emergency and I had tried to milk Prism but I guess I didnt get enough colostrum for her. We got Prism on Equidone and that did a great job bringing in milk. Then the filly seemed to be a dummy foal. She looked like she was nursing but she was sucking on her tongue instead of latching on to her mom. The vet came back out and gave her a plasma transfusion and she seemed to spring back to life. She latched on and everything. We thought everything was going to be ok by that point but still checked on them. At one point I had trouble waking her up. I cant remember exactly what happened but I called the vet to voice my concerns and no one came out. Im sorry I cant remember why. Then at 2 AM she went down hill bad. She couldnt get up. If she tried to stand she couldnt get her footing and she would plummet forward if that makes sense. She would kind of spring/stagger forward but her front end wasnt coordinated enough to hold her up. That was new and we had the vet out and she passed away. It was heart breaking. She was the first foal by both parents. She wasnt dwarfy looking to me. I do have other pictures of her but they are just in the stall. After seeing how well she was doing from the plasma transfusion I was going to take pictures of her outside the stall the next day and I never got to do that.

We gave Prism the year off after that and then bred her for a foal this year but she did the same odd thing where she wanted nothing to do with the studs till August. I didnt want to push her so I waited till August to breed her but no foal this year. THIS time we were able to breed her in May to a different stud from the palomino filly. I truly do not know if she took this time around but like I said, if she did I want to be here when she foals so I am watching and checking her to see if anything changes and she is indeed pregnant.

IF she is bred, she is bred to Aramis (Ari) it would be his first foal) He is son of one of my other boys Keegan and his dam is my bald faced black mare Hiawatha.






This is him trying so very hard to convince Prism that he is indeed a sexy beast. She loves to get in their face any time of the year to squeal at them but that is about it.


----------



## Watcheye (Sep 20, 2015)

I feel like I should add that Prism has tested negative for LWO also.


----------



##  (Sep 21, 2015)

Excellent that you had her tested!! He's a handsome boy, and we have our fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Watcheye (Nov 30, 2015)

Just wanted to let everyone know that much to our surprise we felt movement several times in the past week.


----------



##  (Nov 30, 2015)

YEAH!!!!!!


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Nov 30, 2015)

Oh how exciting!!!


----------



## Ryan Johnson (Dec 1, 2015)

Yay how exciting for you


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 3, 2015)




----------



## Watcheye (Feb 22, 2016)

There is so much hair on this horse its really hard to see but I figured Id post some updated pictures anyway.

January






February











Just because she has a sweet face


----------



##  (Feb 23, 2016)

Such a pretty girl!!!! Thank you for the pictures!!! Furry is just fine!


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 20, 2016)

Ok here are some images of Prism a few days apart.

April 18











April 20
















Prism's sweet face


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 20, 2016)

I did notice she was a little ribby so I have started to increase her feed and she gets a little soaked beat pulp and alfalfa pellets too now.


----------



##  (Apr 21, 2016)

Such pretty markings!! Yup, she's ready to have you start pouring the feed into her. She'll need an increase in diet for sure, as this last trimester is when baby is really stealing the nutrition from her.

She is nicely wide and lopsided! I love those lopsided bellies!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 21, 2016)

She's a little beauty. I'm on pins and needles waiting for YOUR BABY...


----------



## Watcheye (Apr 21, 2016)

Thank you guys. No baby yet. I believe we are on day 341. Her last foal was born on day 334. Obviously not the be all and end all but its at least something to go off of. Kind of...


----------



## chandab (Apr 21, 2016)

I've read on different forums that many mares are going longer this year than their normal, but since they don't read the book, what is "normal".


----------

